# Bye, Beau. <3



## RaivenWings (Oct 12, 2013)

I hate URIs. 
My poor little Beau started acting oddly cuddly and relaxed on Friday. This is Beau; the little brat who I had to get neutered a month or so ago because of his aggressive behaviour. I was suppossed to get money on Saturday, so I figured he'd be okay for another day before I took him to the vet. He was drinking and eating normally, and I kept an eye on him.
Saturday my money doesn't come. I start freaking out because he's even more lethargic and snuggly, and I call my friend and ask if I can pay her back later, I just need to get him in. I take him to the emergency clinic and he gets an IV to hydrate and two antibiotics to take every 12 hours. The vet says to wait until I get home to give his first dose.
I give him his meds and on Sunday I see him start to ignore his favorite treats. I make him drink some water down with his medication, and he then snuggles and bruxes and boggles.
I wake up an hour ago to give him his meds and he's gone.

My poor little man... I think we were finally starting to get to know each other well. Rest in peace, honey, and play nice with Cleo over the rainbow bridge.​


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ratties are short changed,,their short life span really sucks,,,but we give them nuggies, head, and chin rubs,,,giving the little critters a home,,and someone who loves them


----------



## RaivenWings (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah... my mother is in a lot of pain about it, too. And I read about your little guy, I'm sorry for your loss as well...


----------

